# Pressensteuerung



## musikmaker (18 März 2007)

Guten Morgen,

mal ein anderes Thema zum diskutieren.
Wir haben bei uns in der Firma eine "relativ" alte Presse aus dem Hause Schoen stehen.
Diese press ict noch nicht mit einer Nachlaufüberwachung ausgestattet und darf somit nur mit sicheren Werkzeugen betrieben werden.
Unsere Auftragslage ist nu aber gewachsen und wir möchten die Presse nachrüsten.
Welcher Lieferant baut Pressensteuerungen?
Was muss alle rein (Lichtschranke, 2-Handsteuerung vorhanden von Fa Sick bzw Jokab Safety) ?
Wo gibt es Verdrahtungsbeispiele ?!
Wir möchten die doch anfällige Klappertechnik aus dem Schaltschrank verbannen. 

Bin für jeden Konstruktiven Tipp dankbar.

mfg


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 März 2007)

hallo,
setz dich mal mit tüv zusammen, was die haben wollen.


----------



## jabba (18 März 2007)

Hallo musikmaker,

also ich will hoffen das Du genau weisst , das es eine Presse ist.
Die Definition ist nicht immer einfach, im allgemeinen sagt man immer Presse, in vielen fällen sind es jedoch Fügen.
Wenn es per definition eine Presse ist, musst du die Hydraulikventile gegen einen Pressensicherheitsblock mit Nachlaufüberwachung tauschen, sowie Not-Aus und Lichtvorhang oder Zweihand nachrüsten.

Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit Bosch-Rexroth gemacht. Ich würde da mal einen Vertreter kommen lassen.


----------



## Nais (18 März 2007)

Hallo musikmaker,

gib mir mal bitte ein paar nähere Auskünfte zur Presse:

- hydraulische Presse ? Wenn ja, sind stellungsüberwachte Ventile
   vorhanden?
- Oberkolben oder Unterkolben-Ausführung ?
- wie hoch ist die maximal möglich Schliessgeschwindigkeit (>=10mm/s)?
- Hydraulikventile 230V~ oder 24VDC-Ausführung
- Bedien- und Sicherheitskonzept==> Schutztüren, Lichtgitter, Zweihand,
   Not-Aus
- Umbaukonzept==> evt. Wegmesssystem, Druckmessumformer oder 
   notfalls auch Kontaktmanometer

Bei der SPS -Steuerung bist du relativ frei, um das Sicherheitskonzept würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen (Lichtgitter ist sicher empfehlenswert, einzelne Sicherheitsschaltgeräte oder eher PNOZmulti).

Nais


----------



## musikmaker (18 März 2007)

Schoen 7to Hydraulikpresse.
24V Ventile.
Oberkolbenausführung.
Schließgeschwindigkeit = ? wurde gerade gemessen aber Bericht nicht zur Hand. Test war aber iO.

Wie bereits beschrieben:

Lichtgitter von Fa Sick vorhanden.
2-Handsteuerung von Fa Jokab vorhanden.

Wir haben keine Nachlaufsteuerung deswegen der Umbau.
Umbauwunsch: Klappertechnik raus --> SPS rein.


----------



## HDD (18 März 2007)

Hi, 
ich habe mal eine Zeit lang mit alten Schön Pressen gearbeitet in der Schuhindustrie.
Da war nicht nur die Elektrik das Problem die kann man umbauen. Die Hydraulik muss auch sicher sein, denn was nützt es wenn beim hängen bleiben eines Ventils das ganze System versagt. Ich würde dir raten mit Schön Kontakt aufzunehmen und sehen ob es da kein Umrüstsatz gibt der abgenommen ist von der BG. Denn wenn nach deinem Umbau was passiert gehst du in den Bau!

HDD


----------



## zotos (18 März 2007)

musikmaker schrieb:


> ...
> Wir haben bei uns in der Firma eine "relativ" alte Presse aus dem Hause Schoen stehen.
> ...



HDD hat recht frag doch mal bei http://www.schoen-sandt.de/ nach.


----------



## Nais (18 März 2007)

> Die Hydraulik muss auch sicher sein, denn was nützt es wenn beim hängen bleiben eines Ventils das ganze System versagt.


HDD hat recht, die Hydraulik muss  natürlich auch entsprechend sicher sein. Bei  einer Oberkolbenausführung brauchst Du zumindest einen zugelassenen Pressensicherheitsblock (2 redundant geschaltene stellungsüberwachte Ventile, die den Pressbär bei Sicherheitsabschaltungen "oben halten") und am besten zusätzlich noch eine mechanische Absturzsicherung ("Sitema"). 
Als Kombination von Sicherheitsblock uns Absturzsicherung gibt es mittlerweile mehrere zugelassenene Möglichkeiten (nur 1 stellungsüberwachtes + 1 normales Ventil + Sitema oder besser 2 stellungsüberwachte Ventile + Sitema ==>BG fragen!!!). Ausserdem muss der "Rücklauf" des Presszylinders mit einer festen Verrohrung versehen sein, da ein evt. Schlauchplatzer das Sicherheitskonzept aushebelt.
Die Sicherheitsventile werden elektrisch überwacht (am besten Grund- und Schaltstellung ==> Umschaltverzögerung beachten). Hierfür eignet sich ein Ventilüberwachungsgerät, ein PNOZmulti o.ä. .

Nais


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (18 März 2007)

*Hans Schoen Hattingen*

Wenn er eine hydraulische Presse hat , glaube ich eher das diese Firma Schoen gemeint ist :http://www.schoen-pressen.de/


----------



## HDD (18 März 2007)

Also ob es nun Schoen ist oder Schoen-Sandt ist  eigentlich egal
und ändert an meiner Antwort nichts. Ich würde mit dem Hersteller sprechen ob er nicht einen Umbausatz hat oder wenn nicht mit der BG das durchsprechen stell dir das aber nicht zueinfach vor! Die Verantwortung trägts dann Du!


HDD


----------



## zotos (18 März 2007)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Wenn er eine hydraulische Presse hat , glaube ich eher das diese Firma Schoen gemeint ist :http://www.schoen-pressen.de/



Huch die anderen sind mir eben persönlich bekannt ;o)


----------



## musikmaker (19 März 2007)

Morgääähnnn,

danke für die Antworten. Naja mache sind ja eher unkonstruktiv. Ich weiss schon was ich da mache.... --> machen soll.
Eigentlich haben wir ja schon mit einem Pressenmonteur gesprochen, der wollte uns nur nicht sagen, was er da so verbaut. Da wir leider keine neue Presse haben, könnte ich auch nicht spionieren.
Naja, hatte gedacht hier würde mal tüchtig die Werbetrommel gerührt ^^


trotzedem Danke @ All


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 März 2007)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Naja, hatte gedacht hier würde mal tüchtig die Werbetrommel gerührt ^^



Was willst du jetzt eigendlich ?


----------



## zotos (19 März 2007)

musikmaker schrieb:


> ...
> Naja, hatte gedacht hier würde mal tüchtig die Werbetrommel gerührt ^^
> ...



Für so eine Aufgabe hat UG glaube ich noch ein geeignetes Gerät übrig. Wenn Du ihn ganz lieb fragst bekommst Du es sicher günstig von ihm.
 Das ist so ein kleines graues Kästchen mit einer LED.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (19 März 2007)

*Schneider-electric*

http://www.schneider-ds.de/cat/pdf/safety/zxhbsi01_06-03.pdf
Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert . Hier steht einiges über einschlägige Bestimmungen und auch gleichzeitig Lösungen aus dem Hause Schneider drin .
Mein Tip wären  die konfigurierbaren Sicherheitsheitscontroller XPS-MC , weil du dir mit denen eine Menge Arbeit ersparen kannst bzw. Verdrahtungsaufwand und der Preis hält sich dann auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Nais (19 März 2007)

> Naja, hatte gedacht hier würde mal tüchtig die Werbetrommel gerührt



Was hast Du erwartet? Eine 1 zu 1 Umbauanleitung nach Deinen dürftigen Vorgaben und dann noch die Unterschrift unter die CE-Erklärung? Wenn Du mit ein paar Denkanstössen schon nicht weiterkommst, dann lass lieber die Finger von Pressen-Retrofits.

Nais


----------



## musikmaker (19 März 2007)

Wie freundlich ihr seid ...


----------



## nade (20 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> HDD hat recht frag doch mal bei http://www.schoen-sandt.de/ nach.



 Da hier schon eh etwas OT dazwichen... Zotos handelt es sich da um die selben? 





			
				Radio Salue schrieb:
			
		

> Pirmasens: Maschinenbauer streicht fast 40 Stellen  In Pirmasens verlieren 38 Angestellte des Maschinenbauers Schön inre Jobs. Zum 1. April wurde ihnen gekündigt, denn ab sofort laufen die Stanzmaschinen aus Kostengründen nur noch in Ungarn vom Band. Die Firma hat sich mit dem Betriebsrat auf Abfindungen und einen Sozialplan geeinigt. 60 Mitarbeiter bleiben in Pirmasens für Vertrieb, Entwicklung und weltweiten Service zuständig.


----------



## zotos (20 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Da hier schon eh etwas OT dazwichen... Zotos handelt es sich da um die selben?



Du hörst Radio Asyl?

Aber das wird wohl der gleiche Haufen sein.


----------



## nade (20 März 2007)

Ja bzw habe gerade bei Radio-Asuel durch die Nachrichten geguckt. Weil meine Musik ist mir da immernoch zu 90% lieber als das "Gejaule".


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (21 März 2007)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Welcher Lieferant baut Pressensteuerungen?
> 
> ...


 
Die Fachmänner was Pressen betrifft findest Du bei Fa.Schuler SMG in Waghäusel. WWW.Schuler.de

Gruß


----------

